
Html5 based widget for an iOS app: Today extension powered by Ionic framework - bsoni
http://captaindanko.blogspot.com/2016/03/html5-based-widget-for-ios-app-today.html
======
bsoni
If you run into any problems with my solutions or notice any fundamental
issues with it, then let me know and I will fix it ASAP.

